# No-frills airlines of the Middle East



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

I am thinking of going away for the weekend to Dubai. I really need some 'civilization', have a break from needing to sanitize my hands every few seconds and a general BREAK from Egypt  I am having one of those days.... unfortunately 'one of those days' are becoming many 

Has anyone used FlyDubai, Air Arabia etc? If so, would be nice to hear your experience or what your experience was of flying generally within the Middle East.

I want to do Lebanon at some point too - anyone fly there from Egypt?

Thanks


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I flew from Cairo to Dubai a few years ago, with Etihad.
It was a reasonable price, and very nice.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

mamasue said:


> I flew from Cairo to Dubai a few years ago, with Etihad.
> It was a reasonable price, and very nice.


Thank you  I guess Etihad would be the kind of 'BA' of the Middle East... any experience in traveling with these regional no frill airlines?


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

ArabianNights said:


> Thank you  I guess Etihad would be the kind of 'BA' of the Middle East... any experience in traveling with these regional no frill airlines?


It's only a short hop....approx 3hrs....so your needs or comfort on the flight wont be to great so if the no frills ones are a bit basic should be no problem for a short while.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

ArabianNights said:


> Thank you  I guess Etihad would be the kind of 'BA' of the Middle East... any experience in traveling with these regional no frill airlines?


Reading the reviews Air Arabia seems to have some favourable reviews.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

hurghadapat said:


> Reading the reviews Air Arabia seems to have some favourable reviews.


Duhhhhhhh, I should have thought of that! Ill check out the online reviews.... thank uuu


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Guess I am a snob. I don't fly with those guys because I wonder what else they cut after the meals/drinks etc...they already make me nervous as it is, don't want to wonder about that too...


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

Ryanair are trying to get a license from Italy to the usual Egyptian holiday destinations.

Service with a scold!


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Whitedesert said:


> Guess I am a snob. I don't fly with those guys because I wonder what else they cut after the meals/drinks etc...they already make me nervous as it is, don't want to wonder about that too...


I think its me - I used to be a type of hippie lol.... well, not really, but kinda. If I can stay on a train for one whole month, going around North America, then im sure I can tolerate a couple hours flight on a no Frills Middle Eastern airline  Thing is, I think im just getting too old for this now.... maybe I should become a snob


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

I think that most airlines based in any of the Gulf countries use new and comfortable planes, food and drinks are included! We have used Emirates airlines two years ago from Cairo to Jakarta (stop over/transfer in Dubai).


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

ArabianNights said:


> I think its me - I used to be a type of hippie lol.... well, not really, but kinda. If I can stay on a train for one whole month, going around North America, then im sure I can tolerate a couple hours flight on a no Frills Middle Eastern airline  Thing is, I think im just getting too old for this now.... maybe I should become a snob


It is safer, I HOPE!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

ArabianNights said:


> I am thinking of going away for the weekend to Dubai. I really need some 'civilization', have a break from needing to sanitize my hands every few seconds and a general BREAK from Egypt  I am having one of those days.... unfortunately 'one of those days' are becoming many
> 
> Has anyone used FlyDubai, Air Arabia etc? If so, would be nice to hear your experience or what your experience was of flying generally within the Middle East.
> 
> ...


Have just found this and may be of interest to you.....other airlines have stops which make for a long flight and imho not worth it if only going for a weekend.

Only Egyptair and flydubai are operating direct flights from Dubai to Alexandria (Egypt). Compare prices with Etihad Airways, Qatar, Royal Jordanian and Turkish ...
www.flightsdubai.org/Alexandria/Dubai-Alexandria-flights.


----------



## dokki (Aug 17, 2011)

*Fly Dubai*

Have flown with Flydubai from Amman to Dubai. More or less on time and perfectly ok for the amount of time in the air.


----------

